# Solved: TWAIN vs ISIS



## PatP3005 (Mar 14, 2008)

I was torn between posting this in Software, Hardware, or Software Development. I ended up here thinking you programming brainiacs (you know, from the planet Smartron ) would know what I'm asking.

I have an Epson Scanner (GT-S50). It has software support for both ISIS and TWAIN. My tax software (Drake) has a document storage program (DDM) that requires TWAIN.

My problem: *The scanner and the tax software both support duplex scanning. But, if I try to do duplex scanning from within DDM, the scanner will usually stop after a page or two and I have to shut it down and reset everything. It will do single scanning all day long. If I do duplex scanning to my desktop or to a document folder, no problems.*

My questions:
1. I have uninstalled the software that came with the scanner. The CD that came with the scanner has a separate installation step for ISIS. Any thoughts on installing that or not installing it?
2. The DDM Software gives me an option of using the DDM interface (the window that pops up for you to select your options from) or using the scanner interface. It seems to work better when I use the scanner interface from within DDM. Just adding that in case it tells you anything.

I really appreciate the willingness of the contributors who take time to answer my questions. And I know my questions are probably too long, I just don't want to leave anything out.

Thanks!


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

I support an eloborate DDM and it requires twain drivers. I don't know of a duplex scanner issue. Occasionally when users have scanning problems we just delete the scanner and reinstall Twain drivers. We have scripts in RAP(run advertised programs) so the users can do it themselves. We don't allow users to use the scanner interface with the DDM, as you mentioned it just added problems. They can use the scanner interface then upload to the DDM.

I can see no advantage for installing the ISIS driver, but if your DDM supports it (needs liscence) it might be worth trying to see if it resolves your duplex scanning issue.

I would be tempted to try different twain drivers (older version) to see if I could find one that works better.


----------



## PatP3005 (Mar 14, 2008)

I installed VueScan which has TWAIN and ISIS.

It is working fine, much better in fact than the software that came with the Epson. I did have to uninstall the Epson, and before VueScan would install, it required me to reinstall the Epson drivers, but that was small in comparison to the bloatware it came with.

And so far it is handling duplex as easily as single. Here's hoping!

Thanks for your help and for your reply!


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Great news! 
As mentioned, I've had to install older/odd Twain drivers to get some scanners to work properly with the DMS. We are mostly Xerox and Cannon but have others scattered around. I have trouble with the "One Touch" software provided by Xerox. Seems if they use that it screws up scanning to the DMS. I remove it (One Touch) every time I see it.

Using Edoctus Document Center by Premirus.


----------



## PatP3005 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the tip about Edoctus. Checked their site. They don't list a price so pretty sure it's out of my price range...hehe.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

I have no idea on the price. Its my understanding we were one of the 1st places (before my time 2006 maybe?) to use the product and we have become a 'beta' tester for enhancements\releases and get special treatment. Its SQL backend has audit tracking and such that make it HIPPA compliant. If you got one thats working I would stick with it. Primirus is focusing on other products now but Edoctus is very elaborate, has features I haven't even told the users about. 

One thing I lilke it the making of custom rules for different document types that allows the pre-population of meta data and customized edit checks.


----------

